# CUSTOM TEE'S/TANKS/POLOS



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

Inbox me if interested.


----------



## CRIE (Jun 21, 2013)

Ole School 97 said:


> View attachment 1118153
> View attachment 1118161
> Inbox me if interested.


im interested in possibility a couple of the lincoln shirts


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

CRIE said:


> im interested in possibility a couple of the lincoln shirts


SM-2X $20 or 2 for $35 shipped. Custom printed on pro club heavyweight tee's.


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

2 Color club tee


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

*2 color custom club tee*


----------

